# Token T5 / C1 Wheels - ????



## pwkpete (Jun 2, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with these guys?

http://www.tokenproducts.com

There is a US distrib on ebay that is selling them.

One concern of mine was why they are only rated for tire inflation under 125psi? For tubulars too... ?????

Not sure if it's a legal thing or what.

Thanks!
-P


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

125 psi is so that the rim doesn't split along the length of the tube as it puts too much stress on it. 

Reynolds has a 120 psi limit. Zipps have a limit too.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The rims are made by Gigantex's wheel division, called Equinox. They seem sturdy enough. They're floating around with various names on them, including Pro-Lite Gavia, etc.

My Equinox wheels came in at about 1575g. Not bad.


----------



## pwkpete (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Is that for the tubulars as well???? I can understand the clinchers...

Seems unusual that you can't up the pressure on them, but I'm new to carbon rims...


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just been given a pair to test I love em. Yeah they may not be famous but they're doing the job and I guess anyone would save themselves $2000 particularly here in Australia when compared to Zipps.

I'm a 100kg and theyre sweet to ride and climb in.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I have 2 sets*

I have 2 sets of the Token wheels.
C50's - Carbon clincher 50mm on my road bike
T50's - Carbon tubulars on my cyclocross bike

For the $$ they are excellent wheels. I will note that the C50's I purchased August 2007 came with (I am almost certain) rebadged AM Classic hubs which are not the best in my opinion. I have had a very small issue (meaning it has happened only twice) with the rear hub freewheel not engaging and spinning freely for about 1/2 a turn - then it did engage. I let Token know about this and no questions asked they sent me a new (updated) rear hub. I'll need to pay the cost of the rebuild, but I thought that was excellent service on the part of Token.

The T50's have been working great on my cyclocross bike (racing) and the rear hub on that set (purchased September 2007) is with the newer hub and I have not had any problems. 

There is a local Road racing Team Monstr Health that is sponsored by Token and they all ride frames, wheels, etc.
https://mlkimages.smugmug.com/keyword/Monstr#314384902_hUFYe










Michael
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

*Shot of the wheels...I love em!*

Here's the wheels the day I tested them. We did a 8okm ride that had some crazy hills 7 fast descents. I loved them so much I bought them.

I'm a big guy (200lbs) so they cope well!

cheers


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*carnage update!*

Just as an fyi......yesterday, out for a lunch time ride, heading down a small hill around 25mph, a suicide groundhog (full size) ran right out in front of me. I thought I was in for a world of hurt as I T-Boned the beast! Getting ready for my front wheel to explode......a big thud and I was able to hold on and kept from going down. Token C50 front wheel took the full impact and not even the slightest bit out of true (I have the set built with Sapim CX-Ray bladed spokes). 

Michael
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

Are there anyone who has got a chance to verify the weights stated by Token? Especially interested in the T50s who are supposed to weigh 1430g.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Weight are close*



erik$ said:


> Are there anyone who has got a chance to verify the weights stated by Token? Especially interested in the T50s who are supposed to weigh 1430g.


I verified the weights of a few sets back in August last year annd the weights are real close to the published weights - all depends on the weelset options you get. Standard bearings or ceramic, spoke choice, etc. 

All I remember is the tubulars are around 100 grams lighter than the clincher versions and the clinchers C50's weight about 10 grams lighter than my Ksyrium SSL's
...so you looking at around 1560 for the C50's and 1460 for the T50's

Michael
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## erik$ (May 20, 2008)

That sounds great! If I ought to keep my bike above the UCI limit, the wheels can't be much lighter than about 1400g. Luxury problem


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Are Tokens available in the US? If so, where at?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

tyjacks said:


> Are Tokens available in the US? If so, where at?


http://procyclingdiscount.com/

is the distributor for Token products in USA...


----------



## RIDERUBICON (Jun 19, 2008)

I havent weighed my C50's but they surely don't feel as heavy as the 1840g they claim.

They seem lighter than teh Shimano 550's that were on the bike and they were predicted about 1600g.

Anyway, sure havent effected my uphill riding but sheesh on the flat???? WOW!!!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a set of the T50 and find them amazingly fast. I won't ride them in rain. I find them to have poor wet weather braking. My other carbon wheels which all have Zipp manufactured rims perform just as well in the rain.


----------

